# Nissan Owner's Festival - much thanks!



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Much thanks to all that came out to the 2003 Nissan Owner's Festival...

All in all it was a great day. Over 200 participants in the car meet and drift event, 12 vendors gave away over $2500 worth of prizes, over 800 spectators (officially)...

We managed to collect over 100 items for the L.A. regional Foodbank, as well as raising almost $3000 for the American Red Cross for the Southern California fires! We will post the actual amount and a picture of the check being presented to the Red Cross in the near future!

Much thanks to the staff who donated their valuable time and services with helping at the event. Much thanks to all of the sponsors who donated products and giveaways. All in all more than 40 gifts were given out to 100 participants in the raffle, with the grand prizes being a set of Falken tires and a $500 gift certificate at Superior Nissan!

We would like to thank all of you for coming out and participated in this wonderful event... If you have pictures you wish to donate to our online gallery please email us at [email protected] and we will provide instructions on where to send the pictures.

Please visit our sponsors in the near future as without them this event would not have been possible!

Thanks again to all that participated in this event! We'll see you all next year!

- SoCal240SX.org staff


----------

